# Japan property



## money tree (1 December 2005)

are there any CFDs covering japanese property?

any other ways to invest indirectly?


----------



## phoenixrising (1 December 2005)

BJT is covered by Man CFD's, 20% margin.

Any others I can check if you give me the company.


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> are there any CFDs covering japanese property?
> 
> any other ways to invest indirectly?




MT,
I've seen quite a few managed funds spruiking Japanese investments from property to shares so you could check the main broker sites.
Best bet would be finding a CFD provider with access to the Japanese markets imo- maybe pick a property trust or index if you're lucky, maybe the European CFD providers offer international access. 

What about intermarket analysis- if you can find something that trends with or against property (ie correlated) then you can just lead with that- eg how does the Yen compare to Japanese property on the charts or the big Japanese banks- some CFD providers here should have big Japanese banks available for trade. Just ideas, I have no experience in these things....


----------



## Lyehopper (2 December 2005)

Hate to change the subject.... but do any of you fellas invest in the US markets?


----------



## websman (2 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hate to change the subject.... but do any of you fellas invest in the US markets?




I do.


----------



## Lyehopper (2 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> I do.



I KNOW YOU DO!....  Any of these Aussie fellas? 

By-the-way.... Nice call on TIII this week Webs.


----------



## websman (2 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> I KNOW YOU DO!....  Any of these Aussie fellas?
> 
> By-the-way.... Nice call on TIII this week Webs.




Thanks.  I figure that TIII will probably climb another 30-40 cents tomorrow.  I just wish I would have hit my limit price in my real portfolio.  :swear:


----------

